# 6 month update



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Reece93 (Jul 24, 2017)

That’s gonna look amazing when those broms start pupping. What moss are you using? That’s one thing I have always struggled with. Have recently tried flame moss and that seems to be doing great just the growth is pretty much non existent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Just transplanted 7 pups, about 7 more ready in a couple months.
Moss is mini xmas, I also have been struggling with it but recently turned down the Evo to its lowest setting and just now starting to see positive results. 
Can't wait to see it in a year from now


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

Holly Froggie Molly............. great design Bro.
Love the open few on the sides.
Many vivs I've seen only the front panel is viewable.
Will work this into my next design for sure.


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

Holy moly. Amazing vivarium! 
Would be great to see 'before' and 'after' images side by side.

Did you plant the Pilea Glauca in soil or is it mounted on the cork?


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

illucam said:


> Holy moly. Amazing vivarium!
> Would be great to see 'before' and 'after' images side by side.
> 
> Did you plant the Pilea Glauca in soil or is it mounted on the cork?


The Pilea has no problem growing directly on the cork
And here's a before shot


----------



## illucam (Oct 27, 2017)

TheForSaken said:


> ...here's a before shot


Do you happen to have one taken right after planting? Seems very well grown-in for 6 months - did you start with a large number/density of plants anyway?


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/317122-first-build-completely-custom.html


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Instead of having the lights on the low setting, which uses only a few lights in the fixture, you should turn them on high and then try to do some light diffusing so that you can have more spread and not spot lights. Unless you like that look, I might try hanging my evos high above my tanks to see if it helps my yellow moss haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amonz (Nov 29, 2017)

wow that looks amazing!

is it only 6 months between planting the tank and your latest photos?

whats that vriesea at the right bottom with the thin leaves?

again, really nice looking !!!

regards,
pascal


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Amonz said:


> wow that looks amazing!
> 
> is it only 6 months between planting the tank and your latest photos?
> 
> ...


Thank you Amonz 
Yes 6 months from planting to now.
Vriesea Flammea (large form)


----------



## Esmi (Oct 28, 2017)

That's looking great.

May I ask which lighting do you use?


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Esmi said:


> That's looking great.
> 
> May I ask which lighting do you use?


The main lighting is a green element Evo quad and for the 24/7 effect I'm running a vivogrow which is a finnex knockoff


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

My moss took a bit to get established under my Evo. It turned completely white for a while. I have mine on a ramp timer and it's dimmed to 60%. I like to pair the gradual ramp up and gradual dim with the 24/7s sunrise and sunset.

Nice tank!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!
Any planned inhabitants, or is it just a terrarium?


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

FrogTim said:


> My moss took a bit to get established under my Evo. It turned completely white for a while. I have mine on a ramp timer and it's dimmed to 60%. I like to pair the gradual ramp up and gradual dim with the 24/7s sunrise and sunset.
> 
> Nice tank!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Having a timer that could dim this light would be ideal. The only one that I'm aware of that is capable of doing so is the TC420. Unfortunately I have absolutely zero knowledge of electronics or programming.


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Betta132 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> Any planned inhabitants, or is it just a terrarium?


Thank you Betta! 
I currently have 4, R. Fantastica - true nominals and a few tadpoles.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

TheForSaken said:


> Having a timer that could dim this light would be ideal. The only one that I'm aware of that is capable of doing so is the TC420. Unfortunately I have absolutely zero knowledge of electronics or programming.


I use the current USA dual ramp timer. Not sure if it's rated for your wattage. I unknowingly ran mine quite a bit over and killed a power supply after ~18months. My Evo fixtures pulled about 1.4w per 3w led for reference. The 'ramp up' and 'dim down' features are set at 15min from on to off or vice versa on the current USA timers.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sage1970 (Nov 10, 2017)

Beautiful enclosure!


----------



## delucs414 (Aug 24, 2017)

Stunning vivarium!


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

impressive growth for 6 month! i like it and gona look out for the 1 year update 
i would like to see some more clustering with the bromeliads, the current distribution looks quite artificial, hopefully you will get a ton of cups from them and they cluster up naturally


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

kromar said:


> some more clustering with the bromeliads, the current distribution looks quite artificial, hopefully you will get a ton of cups from them and they cluster up naturally


Thank you kromar, and I have to agree. I've been cutting the pups and distributing them throughout the tank working on coverage. But at this point imma let them build nice thick clusters, will give off a better more natural look.


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

TheForSaken said:


> Thank you kromar, and I have to agree. I've been cutting the pups and distributing them throughout the tank working on coverage. But at this point imma let them build nice thick clusters, will give off a better more natural look.


im already looking forward to see that develop btw im not sure if its really the case but i had some broms die because i did not cut off the pups, so maybe its better to continue to cut them but put them in a cluster location... gona have to do some research on that mother plant dieoff now^^


----------



## skoram (Apr 20, 2015)

this is a work of art. really well done!


----------



## cameronfarris627 (Dec 4, 2017)

I really enjoy this viv!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you guys for all the nice compliments.
First tadpole popped it's front legs today


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Is that a finnex and an evo quad for lighting? Just curious, as I'm about to start a decent sized build myself. Also, I've never seen someone tilt a lighting fixture like you did with what looks like the evo quad, but I like it, especially for a tank with the background being the primary location for plants. It's a really well done tank, and I'm going to use it as a reference for building my tank if you don't mind


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

jarteta97 said:


> Is that a finnex and an evo quad for lighting? Just curious, as I'm about to start a decent sized build myself. Also, I've never seen someone tilt a lighting fixture like you did with what looks like the evo quad, but I like it, especially for a tank with the background being the primary location for plants. It's a really well done tank, and I'm going to use it as a reference for building my tank if you don't mind


Yes Evo quad and vivagrow (finnex knock off). Tilting the light fixture really helps to eliminate shadowing if you have a plant heavy tank or a tall background. 
And of course I don't mind


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

kromar said:


> im already looking forward to see that develop btw im not sure if its really the case but i had some broms die because i did not cut off the pups, so maybe its better to continue to cut them but put them in a cluster location... gona have to do some research on that mother plant dieoff now^^



Amazing enclosure!

Komar I’d like to know if you found out anything about the mother plant die off?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Also do you have a picture of this when you first planted it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Austindg13 said:


> Also do you have a picture of this when you first planted it?


He posted one above I believe


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

jarteta97 said:


> He posted one above I believe




I missed that. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

How did you get the epi web so perfectly between the cork pieces?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

